# CAP 2010



## blackberet17 (29 Mar 2010)

Hello all,

Great forum, and tons of help. As a newbie in the midsts of Res BMQ, the amount of info and helpful stuff I've found here has been invaluable.

I came across an old thread on CAP, with the latest post being December 09, but figured I should post new, in case a new post in an old thread was missed...

I'm waiting to find out when I'll be loaded on to CAP. I guess some info to start...BMQ 1003, with the PEIR (RCAC), Officer Cadet. So, CAP at Gagetown, right? Thing is, BMQ grad is 6 May, and I really need to know when I'm going to be headed to CAP. I know things change with dates and so on (Christ, I work for the Fed Gov, not that much different from CF with that kind of stuff), but I do need to put in my leave request asap. My Course Warrant hasn't received any info, and I need to tell my civvie supervisor something, before I am seriously SOL about summer leave requests.

I intend to do the entire 5 mods in one shot (baring injury, etc.), so no worries about that (see, knowledge acquired from reading previous posts...didn't know the mods could be done separately otherwise).

Also, there appears to be confusion as to the title of the course, CAP, BMOQ-L, etc....wtf is up with that?

Many thanks!

Chris


----------



## ESao (31 Mar 2010)

Hey, 

I'm also going on CAP this summer (Which is what I was told it was call) I wasn't given a location  for the course. I spoken to the officers in my home unit about getting loaded onto course. They are the ones that I've been dealing with for dates not my course Warrant. I'm headed on BOTP for the last two weeks of May then I'm off to CAP from the 7 Jun till the 18 Aug. Now I haven't gotten my actual travel orders but those were the dates that I was given for CAP. I know there are another set of dates I can't remember the start date but it ends on the 24 Aug. I'm not sure how much that will help because they were the dates I got but I can tell you that my home unit officers were who I dealt with for it.


----------



## blackberet17 (31 Mar 2010)

Hey ESao,

Ditto on being told what it was called. What's your Regiment? Are you in the Maritimes? If so, my uneducated newbie guess is Gagetown. Aldershot at a stretch. I was dealing with my Course Warrant (through the CoC of course) because I'm on BMQ, and I figured that was the way to go. Plus, my unit CO told me to, pretty much.

Well, you're further along than I am, at least. I've asked a Major in my unit, whom I also happen to work with in civvie life, for help, and he's doing what he can.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## SeanNewman (31 Mar 2010)

It is not called CAP (Common Army Phase) anymore.

It is now BMOQ-L (Basic Military Officer Qualification - Land).

I was a course officer for the last serial in the fall, PM me with a list of questions.

I can only speak for the content of the course, not whether or not you personally will be loaded on it.  The Infantry School is running seven (!) summer serials though, which is a record.

Go through the clerks at your Reserve unit, they will be in contact with the Operations staff of your unit and the Inf Sch and be able to find out if you have been course loaded or not.


----------



## blackberet17 (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the offer, Petamocto, I will indeed take you up on it.

I'd heard, too, about the course name change, but CAP still appears to be the name most commonly used. I appreciate the clarification.

I spoke to the Major I mentioned earlier, and he's been told I won't be loaded until I successfully complete BMQ...which, at this point, isn't in doubt, unless I do a major face plant in the remaining four weeks.

I'll be in touch, Petamocto.


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Apr 2010)

CAP is still used verbally here as well, and it's talking about the exact same course (between basic and trade-specific).

The same applies for DP1.1 and 1.2 still being called Phase 3 and 4.

On all official docs though it's called BMOQ-L.

On a side note, it is spoken of jokingly into rhyming with "debacle" when seeing new rag-tag candidates arriving, as if to say "What kind of bamacle is that?" (BMOQ-L phoenetically).

As per above, I can only questions on the course content, not whether or not your chain of command and operations will load you on the course here.


----------



## squeezboks (6 Apr 2010)

I have been nominated for CAP (MOD 1:5) June 14 - August 25 in Aldershot, NS.  It might be the course mentioned here:



> I know there are another set of dates I can't remember the start date but it ends on the 24 Aug.


----------



## blackberet17 (6 Apr 2010)

I've been nominated for BMOQ-L (ex-CAP) 19 May to 18 Aug. Sounds a little long to me, compared to yours, squeezboks. In any case, it's not official. Nominated is one thing, loaded onto is another....just like The Oscars


----------



## SeanNewman (6 Apr 2010)

BMOQ-L is 10 weeks broken generally into five mods of two weeks each, except in cases where extra training is required in order to conduct the course such as Winter Warfare.

You wouldn't want to let loose the dogs of CAP into the training area with no training pulling the toboggan or setting up a 10-man tent without lighting everyone on fire.


----------



## squeezboks (7 Apr 2010)

I hear you, blackberet.  I found out last night that I am course loaded for BOTC (?BMOQ?) in Meaford from April 26 to May 21 and Mod 2 in Aldershot from May 27 to June 04.  Good thing, because I was running out of time to sublet my apartment for the summer.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (7 Apr 2010)

The Commandant of the Infantry School and some of the course officers were at RMC on the 26th/27th of March. They gave an hour long CAP (BMOQ-L) brief. For the summer they said 7 courses were being run in Gagetown, 2 in Aldershot (for Reservists), and 4 in Valcartier. For the courses at Gagetown, there will be one course that will solely be infantry and the rest will be mixed. As far as I know, no one at RMC knows their course dates but we expect to start course somewhere between 21 May and 7 June.


----------



## AD (14 Apr 2010)

Hey RMC-Cadet,

Is that one course for just infantry officers or all combat arms officers? Just curious. 
I, like all other english Civi U's have an unofficial course date of 25 May. Courses en Francais are running on 7 June. This is all according to the summer training plan sent out about a month ago.


----------



## ballz (14 Apr 2010)

RMC_Cadet said:
			
		

> The Commandant of the Infantry School and some of the course officers were at RMC on the 26th/27th of March. They gave an hour long CAP (BMOQ-L) brief.



Nice. The mere civie-U folk are still in the dark, haven't heard a thing from anybody about anything for the most part.



			
				Allie'd forces said:
			
		

> Hey RMC-Cadet,
> 
> Is that one course for just infantry officers or all combat arms officers? Just curious.
> I, like all other english Civi U's have an unofficial course date of 25 May. Courses en Francais are running on 7 June. This is all according to the summer training plan sent out about a month ago.



I too have managed to scrounge up an unofficial course date of 25 May - 30 July. Didn't get it from my SEM or ULO though. Is that where you got the summer training plan from?


----------



## AD (14 Apr 2010)

Yeah they sent us a coloured Excel file. Let me know your MOSID and email and i can send it to you if you would like.

It seems like every single ROTP candidate has the same date. I wonder if that will stay the same. I know RMC and those still attending university in the fall are a priority so those who have graduated or DEO might be pushed back. This is all pure speculation so don't quote me on anything. I know the BMOQ messages went out yesterday.


----------



## ballz (14 Apr 2010)

PM en route....

I am now uber curious about this Infantry only / Cbt Arms only platoon...


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2010)

OK Guys.  Having gone through all this many years ago as an ROUTP officer and then later as an Instructor at the Armour School, I'd like to point out something that you are all missing:  There will be several Platoons running at the same time during this phase of your training.  When I ran the CAP CP out at Clones back in 2004 there were 9 Platoons being run through their paces.  I am sure that Petamocto can confirm exactly how many platoons will be running this summer.  There will be hundreds of OCdts on this course.  Whether or not you will be in the same Platoon is another question, and one that won't be answered until you are physically on the ground.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Apr 2010)

As I type this, there are seven (7) scheduled to run throughout the summer here in Gagetown.  THere are two (2) more to be run at Valcartier, and another two (2) in Aldershiot.


----------



## Manowar (14 Apr 2010)

I found out that I am course loaded for CAP this coming summer, and I see some of you have several conflicting dates. On the documents I've seen, as well as through talking with my ULO, I found out that the course runs from May 25 - July 30 in Gagetown. Some of the guys from my BMOQ platoon last summer have the same dates as well. Does anyone know where I can get my hands on the joining instructions so I can start preparing now?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Apr 2010)

Your ULO should be able to provide them.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Apr 2010)

Your ULO will have DIN access.  Tell him to go to this site and get them:
http://ctc.gagetown.mil.ca/dndlearn/infantry/course/cap_eng.asp


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Apr 2010)

Holy crap. I thought working for the FPS (Federal Public Service) was bad for acronyms...and I find more!! ULO, De-whatever that was...

I'm nominated for CAP 19 May, which sounds odd, to me, being middle of the week. I figured (thanks, Mr. Wallace) we'd be a bunch., split into several platoons.

Petamocto, I haven't forgotten about your PM offer for info. I'll just you let you know now, I'm focused on getting through my BMQ, before switching focus on CAP/BMOQ-L (there go the acronyms again).

I do have one quick question for the time being...I am (ahem) a little on the older side than most, I expect. Okay, don't start asking if I've filed for my OAP yet, I'm (in my book) only 35. What is the average age, from Petamocto and Mr. Wallace's experience, the average age of OCdt's?

Mr.Wallace, what the bleep-dee-bleep is Clones?

Oh, quick question #2: Are 13 weeks (nominated from 19 May to 18 Aug) a little long? I'd read in previous posts BMOQ-L was 10 weeks... i.e. mods running two weeks, and there are five mods. This is the Army, so I know not to expect Canaday Day and Victoria Day as "holidays", but now I'm curious.

Also (question #3), a major I work with in civvie life, and whose been helping me with a few things, noted it was a little odd I was doing BMQ with potential members of my troop down the road (Arm'rd Recce), none of whom are OCdt as I am...I'm the only one of about a dozen... Any thoughts on that?


----------



## ballz (14 Apr 2010)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> Oh, quick question #2: Are 13 weeks (nominated from 19 May to 18 Aug) a little long? I'd read in previous posts BMOQ-L was 10 weeks... i.e. mods running two weeks, and there are five mods. This is the Army, so I know not to expect Canaday Day and Victoria Day as "holidays", but now I'm curious.
> 
> Also (question #3), a major I work with in civvie life, and whose been helping me with a few things, noted it was a little odd I was doing BMQ with potential members of my troop down the road (Arm'rd Recce), none of whom are OCdt as I am...I'm the only one of about a dozen... Any thoughts on that?



#2 It does seem long. The dates were posted in another thread and besides the serials that started in January, the next serials were scheduled to start 25 May - 30 Jul, which is 11 weeks. Summer CAPs are indeed, according to my joining instructions, 10 weeks long (and I assume the extra week is admin stuff or a parade). You'll have to talk to your CoC about that stuff. Maybe they have other things for you to do.

#3 Should be no concerns there. PRes OCdts do BMQ with their reserve units. If the concern is that your going to be too good of friends with your old BMQ buddies to be their leader, well, that's something your going to have to deal with. It shouldn't be that hard to get over.

#3


----------



## SeanNewman (14 Apr 2010)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> ... What is the average age, from Petamocto and Mr. Wallace's experience, the average age of OCdt's?
> 
> Oh, quick question #2: Are 13 weeks...a little long? I'd read in previous posts BMOQ-L was 10 weeks...
> 
> Also (question #3)...noted it was a little odd I was doing BMQ with potential members of my troop down the road...



1. 35 is no problem.  You'll certainly be above the median, but there will probably be 6-7 other people in the platoon in their 30s.  You get the odd one in their 40s, too.  That being said, the summer is typically younger for candidates because of Reservist students and RMC, where as the rest of the year is an older crowd (already went to school, 2nd career, etc).

2. 13 weeks is longer than BMOQ-L, even in the winter when there is added Winter Warfare training added on.  Keep in mind that they may have added extra time to your task for a few days of travel and acclimatization on both sides (?).

3.  Not understood.  I don't understand how you could do BMQ and then BMOQ-L?  The first one is NCM phase 1, and the second course is officer phase 2.  Phase 1 for officers is called BM*O*Q.  There is a lot of overlap to the two courses such as learning about life in the CF (rank structure, drill, etc), but BMOQ has the added leadership component.  They're both in St Jean in the Megaplex, but you aren't even in the same wing of the building let alone on the same course.


----------



## ballz (14 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> 3.  Not understood.  I don't understand how you could do BMQ and then BMOQ-L?  The first one is NCM phase 1, and the second course is officer phase 2.  Phase 1 for officers is called BM*O*Q.  There is a lot of overlap to the two courses such as learning about life in the CF (rank structure, drill, etc), but BMOQ has the added leadership component.  They're both in St Jean in the Megaplex, but you aren't even in the same wing of the building let alone on the same course.



AFAIK, PRes Officers do BMQ with their reserve units and then head to CAP. As far as I've been able to find out from piecing bits of everything together, there's really nothing we learned on the BMOQ leadership portion that we aren't going to be retaught at CAP. 

In CAP, do they teach you how to write proper format for orders, or are you expected to already know that since we were taught it in BMOQ? If they're going to reteach that, then there's really nothing I can think of he's going to be missing that he's going to need. Of course I don't know the curriculum like you, but it looks like Mod 3, PO 202 – Plan Operations, might teach that again?


----------



## SeanNewman (14 Apr 2010)

What?  Wow...I just learned something today.  My God the Reservists are weird*...

I disagree about BMOQ not serving any purpose.  First of all, it serves as a front-line filter to get rid of people who should have never made it past the recruiting center, and those people who are on the bubble will learn more lessons and be mentored better if they fail leadership tasks and improve (passing the retests).  So Gagetown gets a better product to build on.

Second, leadership should be the first and only focus you have as an officer.  The saying "soldiers first" means that you put them before yourself, not that you are a soldier before a leader.  Officers need to be leaders first, soldiers second.  In my opinion it's disastrous not to focus on that from day 1.

Last (and a bit controversial), while I am all for soldiers and leaders being on good terms, there is a line that should not be crossed in terms of familiarity.  This is nothing new and not some revelation that I came up with; from *Art of War* to *The Prince* and since, it has been identified that there should be a separation between officers and men.  This has nothing at all to do with one being higher than the other (*not* the way you see on old British movies where the Officers treat the men like crap) but about each needing their own space at times.  Absolutely the leaders and men should share hardships in the field be it combat or digging your own trench, but each side needs to have a break to cut loose.  Soldiers need to blow off steam without worrying about officers seeing what they're doing, and officers need to blow off steam without worrying about the men seeing what they're doing.  Different regiments have set the bars at different levels, but I do not agree with a joined basic.  There are other courses later on where it may work like Recce or Para, but those are later on and even those are not infallible.

_My first unit was E&K so I'm qualified to say Reservists are retarded retards._


----------



## ballz (14 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> What?  Wow...I just learned something today.  My God the Reservists are weird*...
> 
> *1. *I disagree about BMOQ not serving any purpose.  First of all, it serves as a front-line filter to get rid of people who should have never made it past the recruiting center, and those people who are on the bubble will learn more lessons and be mentored better if they fail leadership tasks and improve (passing the retests).  So Gagetown gets a better product to build on.
> 
> ...



1. I didn't say it doesn't serve any purpose?

2. Where did I say anything about being a soldier first? I agree with what you're saying, and that's exactly what we were taught at St. Jean.

3. I agree with that whole thing too, and again, we were taught that at St. Jean...

So that turned out to be quite a spill....

What I was talking about with "not learning anything on BMOQ that we won't relearn on CAP" was technical and theoretical stuff... I was not asying that the lessons and experiences at BMOQ were useless....

Can you answer my question about learning the SMESC system at CAP?


----------



## SeanNewman (14 Apr 2010)

In stating that you didn't learn anything on BMOQ that you couldn't learn on BMOQ-L, you implied BMOQ was useless.

The first part of my thread was the only part aimed at you.

The second two points are about the downfalls of a mixed BMQ/BMOQ, not about Ph1 vs Ph2.

Saying that since you use SMESC on BMOQ-L so you don't need to learn it on BMOQ is faulty logic.  It would be like saying that since a Sgt uses a C7 while he is on DP3B that he doesn't need to learn it before then.

You will use SMESC on every set of orders you ever write on every leadership course you ever do.


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> You will use SMESC on every set of orders you ever write on every leadership course you ever do.



Um, okay, lost in Acronym Land again...SMESC?

To be honest, I'm going in with eyes and ears wide open. I'm here to learn how to be the best I can be (Lord, did I just sound American? FUBAR'd)...so, whatever I'm to be taught, lay it on me.

Thanks for not making me feel like a guy waiting at Shoppers DM for his senior's discount, too  

As to one of the other points raised by Petamocto, I understand completely. However, my two cents-worth is this: if the lads I'm training with in BMQ are going to be my troopers/drivers in my RECCE squad, I'd rather I knew who they were, what they were about, even if just a little bit, than be a bunch of guys the first time I'm going to serve with, I have no effing clue what makes them tick, and need to count on down the road.


----------



## AD (14 Apr 2010)

SMESC= Situation, Mission, Execution, Service and Support, Comd and Sigs...you will come to know and love this acronym. As Petamocto stated, you will use it on every set of orders.

This is where BMOQ is helpful, the receiving, writing, and issuing of orders is covered very extensively. So much so it becomes a natural fluid process. It will definitely be reviewed on CAP, but I'm not sure if it will be taught as extensively as it is on BMOQ.

Regarding CAP, I read some joining instructions and it is HIGHLY recommended to have all the necessary kit issued to you by your parent unit rather than Gagetown. The shelves are emptier than the ones in st. jean (that are only filled by taking clothing from candidates who were issued kit from their parent units). So get your kit before course!


----------



## ballz (15 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> In stating that you didn't learn anything on BMOQ that you couldn't learn on BMOQ-L, you implied BMOQ was useless.
> 
> The first part of my thread was the only part aimed at you.
> 
> ...



I did not say that. I said if they are going to RETEACH it (as in, teach it all over again from scratch) then you wouldn't need to have learned it on BMOQ. 

"If they're going to reteach that, then there's really nothing I can think of he's going to be missing that he's going to need."

That is to say, it would not be *detrimental* if he did not already know it, *if* it were going to be *taught* (not used... taught) again anyway. Would it be advantageous to already know it beforehand, absolutely. I was not stating or implying that BMOQ was useless. I certainly am not qualified to go around calling any training useless.

That said, I have since received a PM from somebody saying that on CAP we will do a bit of review of SMESC with some TEWTs for practice, but will already be expected to know it, so... I don't know how the PRes guys can go from BMQ to CAP, not sure how they can pull that off... unless I'm wrong about PRes Officers doing a BMQ (I am wrong an awful lot...).


----------



## squeezboks (15 Apr 2010)

I can only speak from what I have been told thus far as a PRes OCdt loaded for BMOQ and nominated for BMOQ-L this summer.

According to my CoC, Pres OCdts do BMQ with the troops (called BMOQ Mod 1) and then do a 10 day leadership course (called BMOQ Mod 2).  We then move on to BMOQ-L (formerly CAP).

Perhaps for the PRes, BMOQ Mod 2 is the course that teaches SMESC prior to BMOQ-L.


----------



## ballz (15 Apr 2010)

squeezboks said:
			
		

> I can only speak from what I have been told thus far as a PRes OCdt loaded for BMOQ and nominated for BMOQ-L this summer.
> 
> According to my CoC, Pres OCdts do BMQ with the troops (called BMOQ Mod 1) and then do a 10 day leadership course (called BMOQ Mod 2).  We then move on to BMOQ-L (formerly CAP).
> 
> Perhaps for the PRes, BMOQ Mod 2 is the course that teaches SMESC prior to BMOQ-L.



Well that BMOQ Mod 2 is an important detail. Mod 2, the "leadership course" would definitely be about SMESC. 

Now it is starting line up well with the Reg Force BMOQ, which is also done in 2 mods (albeit it much longer)... 8 weeks for Mod 1 which is basically a compressed version of the Reg Force BMQ, and 6 weeks for Mod 2, which is the leadership portion that deals with SMESC.

EDIT to remove a question: You know what, I'm just going to leave this all alone since it all makes sense for me and I don't want to guess/speculate.


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Apr 2010)

(insert pedantic mode)
SMESC = the five paragraph format for orders.  It is a NATO format, and the letters stand for:
Situation
Mission
Execution
Service Support
Command and Signal
(Note the absence of any "s" at the end of "Signal": it is a verb, not a noun in plural form)

As for BMQ with NCMs.  It is a reserve-only thing, and constitutes the very first part of officer training for reservist officers.  It's all about being efficient with resources.  While there may be more than enough Pte (R) to run BMQ at the armouries, there are rarely enough OCdt to run one.  As a reservist with The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment in 1985, we had one (1) OCdt "attend" BMQ (then called TQ 1 I believe) with us.  Then off to Gagetown he went for Phase 2 Infantry.  I'm not sure if his attendance on my course was formal, or just giving him some experience in weapons' handling, etc.  I think it worked well for him: he ended up being top candidate that summer.


----------



## blackberet17 (15 Apr 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> (insert pedantic mode)
> As for BMQ with NCMs.  It is a reserve-only thing, and constitutes the very first part of officer training for reservist officers.  It's all about being efficient with resources.  While there may be more than enough Pte (R) to run BMQ at the armouries, there are rarely enough OCdt to run one.  As a reservist with The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment in 1985, we had one (1) OCdt "attend" BMQ (then called TQ 1 I believe) with us.  Then off to Gagetown he went for Phase 2 Infantry.  I'm not sure if his attendance on my course was formal, or just giving him some experience in weapons' handling, etc.  I think it worked well for him: he ended up being top candidate that summer.



The Hasty Ps! A fine regiment.   I finished reading Mowat's "The Regiment" about a month ago.

IMO, I appreciate the training I've received thus far, as an OCdt on BMQ with Pvt's (R), and assume it can only prove beneficial down the line.



			
				Allie'd forces said:
			
		

> Regarding CAP, I read some joining instructions and it is HIGHLY recommended to have all the necessary kit issued to you by your parent unit rather than Gagetown. The shelves are emptier than the ones in st. jean (that are only filled by taking clothing from candidates who were issued kit from their parent units). So get your kit before course!



Allie'd forces, where did you find the joining instructions? I'd appreciate a link.

Please tell me I can leave my winter whites at home...our DET is having some trouble getting kit in...I've been after them for a bivy bag since enlistment!


----------



## AD (15 Apr 2010)

Hey Blackbaret,

I was emailed them, no link, so just PM me your email addy and I can send everything I have to you! Also, unless you're going on a winter course or are being posted there you do not need your winter kit.  If someone here with more experience tells you to bring it, I would take their advice as I have never been to Gagetown. I'm being restricted posted so I'm bringing everything!


----------



## 51AmbCMedic (26 Apr 2010)

Hey Gents,

Just to add to this conversation, I have received confirmation for my BOTP2 / CAP course which will be held in Aldershot, NS.  Beginning 19 May - 18 Aug.  I should be receiving the official joining instructions from my unit soon.


----------



## SeanNewman (26 Apr 2010)

It's just not the same if you don't take the course in Gagetown, where ponds sit on the tops of hills and the mosquitoes outweigh the flies...until the _massive_ flies come out.


----------



## Loachman (26 Apr 2010)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> as an OCdt on BMQ with *Pvt's*_ (R), and assume it can only prove beneficial down the line._


_

That's "Pte", not "Pvt".

"Pvt" is short for "Pervert".

They might be, but that's not our position to judge.

As for any benefit from being on course with Perverts, I'll leave that to you to decide - somewhere "down the line"._


----------



## 51AmbCMedic (26 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> It's just not the same if you don't take the course in Gagetown, where ponds sit on the tops of hills and the mosquitoes outweigh the flies...until the _massive_ flies come out.


I've never been to Gagetown, but Valcatraz has some interesting arthropod species that I'm pretty sure were genetically modified at the defense R&D center on base.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (30 May 2010)

Are any of you guys on the CAP course starting June 7th? I was initially on a predominately RMC course that started on May 25th; however, I twisted my ankle and had to ask for a later course. There are only a couple people that I know who are on my posting message, is anyone here on a course starting next week?  (I realize there will be several platoons but we may still end up in the same one)


----------



## Sharksfan Ha! (1 Jun 2010)

Hey, I'm going to Aldershot for June 7th too. Do you know who I should get in contact with to get any joining instructions, specifically a kit list? I'm getting everything in order for leaving Sunday, and I'm not entirely sure what I need to bring yet. 

We were also told we would be getting any missing kit during CAP so I'm hoping that they were right about that, as I am probably missing quite a bit and don't know what I need anyways.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Jun 2010)

Sharksfan, 

I should have specified, I'll be in Gagetown. If your still at RMC get on the DWAN and follow the link that appears on your posting message. If you can't get on the DWAN, PM me your email address and I can send you a copy of the kit list, unfortunately I only have the Gagetown Joining Instructions (and only a hard copy at that). Don't worry about the kit either, almost everyone going on CAP from RMC is missing the same kit as you.


----------



## LAN Rover (18 Oct 2010)

Hey gents thanks for all the great info above.

Quick question, with a bit of background.  I'm a first year UTPNCM student at RMC and there's talk of getting me course-loaded on BMOQ-L this summer.  My issue is this: even though I've only got PLQ Common (which PLAR'd to BMOQ) since I've already done all the things in the QS _on operations_ how much leg work would I expect I need to complete to get the equivaleny?

I'm working on some letters of reference from my former CoC and am working on the PLAR/equivalency request...  any tips or pointers?  What aspects of the course are the most key, as in what should I stress I already know how to and have already done?


----------



## ballz (18 Oct 2010)

LAN Rover said:
			
		

> I'm working on some letters of reference from my former CoC and am working on the PLAR/equivalency request...  any tips or pointers?  What aspects of the course are the most key, as in what should I stress I already know how to and have already done?



I have no idea about PLARs but I just did this course. The main things were that we walked away from Gagetown:

Qualified on C9, Pistol, and grenade, and 522 Radio. Also navigating with the DAGR.

Leed (recce) patrols, led section attacks, and led some sort of defensive op.

And then there was the teaching theory and PT classes module.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Oct 2010)

LAN Rover said:
			
		

> Hey gents thanks for all the great info above.
> 
> Quick question, with a bit of background.  I'm a first year UTPNCM student at RMC and there's talk of getting me course-loaded on BMOQ-L this summer.  My issue is this: even though I've only got PLQ Common (which PLAR'd to BMOQ) since I've already done all the things in the QS _on operations_ how much leg work would I expect I need to complete to get the equivaleny?
> 
> I'm working on some letters of reference from my former CoC and am working on the PLAR/equivalency request...  any tips or pointers?  What aspects of the course are the most key, as in what should I stress I already know how to and have already done?




If you haven't done the PLQ L Mod 6 then I highly doubt that you will get a PLAR for the FIELD portion of any course.  You do not get a PLAR for CAP; you either do it or you fail in your attempt to do it.


----------



## Wookilar (18 Oct 2010)

Unless things have changed this year (which is possible), LFDTS was granting partial equivalencies for CAP (since it has been modularized a few years ago).

Without PLQ Mod 6, most people have gotten Mod 1 and Mod 5, with a possibility of Mod 2. This has been most commonly former Reservists that have CTed/Commissioned and us happy-go-lucky UT's.

LAN,

For your application, it is best to go line-by-line for the CAP curriculum. Match up the lessons with PLQ, add in any applicable skills used/learned overseas. Do not forget to include workup training. Highly stress any/all leadership positions held while on operations, a great deal of emphasis is being/ has been placed on leadership roles (rightly so).

Right now, any kind of leadership role on convoys/activities outside the wire count the most. If your letters/UER can back that up, you have a much better chance.

If you have any more specific questions, let me know.

Hope life with the Post-Grad dept is much better than under the Cadet Wing.
Go Otter!

Wook


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Jan 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I have no idea about PLARs but I just did this course. The main things were that we walked away from Gagetown:
> 
> Qualified on C9, Pistol, and grenade, and 522 Radio. Also navigating with the DAGR.
> 
> ...



ballz, you forgot the map and compass!! DAGR sucked. They sent us to the survival training ground by Greenwood for our NAV week. Man. My DS Sect  2IC called it the Moon With Trees. He wasn't kidding. DAGR near useless in this terrain. Kept losing the signal... and don't get me started on comms in the area.

You'll also do Range O's. At Aldershot, we had to write out our entire Range O's by hand, including the PWT's, RSO's, etc. Which sucked if you had to do C7 PWT 3, but was infinitely easier if you were doing grenades 

Then you run the range for which you wrote out orders.


----------



## ballz (14 Jan 2011)

blackberet17 said:
			
		

> ballz, you forgot the map and compass!! DAGR sucked.



Well you are considered competant with a map and compass after basic, there was no test on CAP for map & compass that I recall, although the instructors were diligent about helping us improve our map and compass skills. The only nav test that I recall is the DAGR, and you're right, it does suck.



			
				blackberet17 said:
			
		

> You'll also do Range O's. At Aldershot, we had to write out our entire Range O's by hand, including the PWT's, RSO's, etc. Which sucked if you had to do C7 PWT 3, but was infinitely easier if you were doing grenades
> 
> Then you run the range for which you wrote out orders.



Yes I did fail to mention this. At Gagetown we also had to write out our Range O's by hand. Then you run your range as an RSO and act as ARSO and stuff, and end up qualified as an RSO and ARSO.


----------



## Coynemachine (24 Jun 2011)

I am going on CAP this fall, what is the weekends off like, are they far in between or do you get every weekend off except when your in the field?


----------



## blackberet17 (26 Jun 2011)

Coyner, it will depend.

In the summer-run CAPs, we had a weekend or two where we lost one day, i.e., worked 6 days, off one, on 5. It depended on the holidays (Canada Day, Victoria Day).

Then there's the possibility of being CB'd because someone decided it would be a good idea to FUBAR the rest of his/her pl by doing something completely stupid, like going AWOL or writing graffiti on the men's stall wall with the name of his DS and what he may or may not like to do with horses of a weekend.

So, for the fall, if you have a holiday in the trg calendar, expect (but don't) to work an extra IOT have the holiday off.


----------



## Coynemachine (26 Jun 2011)

I see, just wanted tio know because my to be wife and mine's wedding reception is 01 Oct 11, so just wanted to know if I would make it.


----------



## blackberet17 (8 Jul 2011)

Congratulations! And have a memo ready for Day 1 of crse.


----------



## Coynemachine (8 Jul 2011)

Will do, hopefully I do not receive any kicks in the arse from the Army or my future wife!


----------



## blackberet17 (12 Jul 2011)

You did say CAP, right? Depending on your crse staff, you may just have to take the kicks no matter what.

As for the future wife... dunno. Does she play soccer?


----------

